# Wanted San Francisco Wyndham Canterbury 2 bedroom presidential March 18 or 19 start



## BagsArePacked (Feb 11, 2016)

Wanted San Francisco Wyndham Canterbury 2 bedroom presidential 
check-in Friday or Saturday, March 18 or 19 (full week or less)

2 Adults
2 children (well-behaved)
1 infant

Also interested in the San Diego / Carlsbad area as an alternative.

Thank you for your consideration, we are experienced renters and will respect rules and property.


----------



## puppymommo (Feb 11, 2016)

There is no availability at any of the West Coast properties for any date in March, regardless of the size of unit. So unless an owner has previously reserved a week for your exact dates, it looks like you are out of luck. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 11, 2016)

I have family near both of these areas and have an ongoing search...I think October is the earliest I am seeing.


----------



## BagsArePacked (Feb 11, 2016)

Thank you very kindly for your reply, "puppymommo"


----------



## BagsArePacked (Feb 11, 2016)

Thank you very kindly for your reply, "b2bailey"


----------

